# I'm on the verge of dropping out of high school. Any ideas from both sides?



## smileyhead (Nov 4, 2017)

Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?

I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

Most jobs are gonna require a high school degree/GED to be hired. Especially IT, pretty sure you need a high school diploma. Don't end up like what my two sisters and older brother did, they all dropped out of high school. Are you wanting to drop out because it's too hard? Tough it out and just complete it.

You want an education, and if you want to go to college, high school will make it easier to be accepted. There's no benefit to dropping.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 4, 2017)

Stick it out, then intern at an IT office


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd stay in school, I regret dropping out but I'm opening me own gamestore soon.

Idk mate, I'd stay in school till you got the papers and then never look back.


----------



## windhazard (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd say you should ask people around you or at least someone in the same city/country. The importance of a high school degree varies from place to place. In most asian countries for example, it is basically a minimum requirement for every single non-labour job.

But most importantly why would you consider dropping out in the first place?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 4, 2017)

If you look at it like a game, you can find easy ways to get around the oppressive nature of school. I skipped exactly 180 days of school over four years, which means I only did three years of school, but still got a diploma. I also found out about diversified occupations, which lets you leave early to go to work. I also did vocational technology, another way to leave school early.

I'd stay in school to make your life easier because most places won't hire you at your age and getting a diploma later in life will cost you time and money, unless you decide to go to jail for free education, but then you'll have a record and that might just be an American thing.

You should also look at school like a place you can meet people who may share your interests. They may even help you decide on colleges or give you good advice.


----------



## Fugelmir (Nov 4, 2017)

A lot of successes in life are achieved by overcoming shitty situations.  If you can't even complete highschool it probably illustrates your lack of potential.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 4, 2017)

dropping out is a bad idea. itll follow you the rest of your life.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2017)

Stay in school, and at least finish High School. Don't make the same mistake I did. I regret it so much.
In fact, I was lucky to actually find a pretty decent job in a grocery store, that is enough to pay my bills and afford some extras.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 4, 2017)

The fact of the matter is, rightly or wrongly, the world revolves around qualifications (there's always the 'who you know' factor, but that's something to appreciate rather than rely on). When it comes to job interviews, loan arrangements, or even getting your end away, you'll get more favourable terms if you have qualifications.

You want to work in IT? Well... you've chosen the right place to be earning mega bucks. In the UK, at least, there are more jobs being created than there are people to fill them. But guess what? You're only going to get a decent job in the industry if you have a degree... Otherwise you'll end up as a glorified janitor (with only marginally better pay), cleaning sweat drops from between the keyboard keys in the tech lab which you may well have posted your question from...


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

Man, I finished school but didn't got my diploma.
I'm an artist, and got some jobs here and there in Galleries, and as Character designer for Videogames and Comics.
Then I was offered a Scholarship in a certain Art School, but in order to receive it I need my school diploma.
I didn't dropped out, just had some problems with certain teachers (fucking assholes) and that prevented me from receiving.
Nowadays, I'm about to finish highschool yet again, while working for an Comic Company.

Once I complete school, will try to study Software Engineering and perhaps try to get a Scholarship in another art school or maybe in a Videogame Programming school.


My advice: Do not drop out. I know the feeling, the urging to try the world all by ourselves. Truth is, without school you can't get too far by yourself.
So, have patience, life is too short to spend it chasing a dream.
I'm not saying to stop chasing your dreams, but have this words in mind:
A HIGHSCHOOL DIPLOMA WILL GET YOU WHEREVER YOU WANT TO BE FASTER.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 4, 2017)

That's probably a pretty bad idea.
Wherever you go, it will be a lot harder to have any real opportunities.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Most jobs are gonna require a high school degree/GED to be hired. Especially IT


Bullshit!
https://certification.comptia.org/certifications/a


----------



## tatripp (Nov 4, 2017)

In California, you can take a test to get the equivalent of a high school diploma. If you drop out, do that. As a high school teacher, I can honestly say that a few students would be significantly better off without high school. You must be very motivated though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Bullshit!
> https://certification.comptia.org/certifications/a



It's not as bullshit as dropping out of high school, totally unnecessary. And Comptia certification doesn't last that long, either, so yeah. Don't encourage people to drop out of high school, it's kind of a loser route to take. Don't be so antagonistic.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

just dumb lazy people drop school
stay in if you want to have a future


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's not as bullshit as dropping out of high school, totally unnecessary. And Comptia certification doesn't last that long, either, so yeah. Don't encourage people to drop out of high school, it's kind of a loser route to take. Don't be so antagonistic.


You have to understand that high school just isn't for some people and there ARE alternatives, that being one of those alternatives.
@smileyhead If no one here has said anything that has made you want to stay in high school, find an alternative. If you can't find an alternative you're interested in, then you should drop out. Otherwise, research and internships will be your best friend from now on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> You have to understand that high school just isn't for some people and there ARE alternatives, that being one of those alternatives.
> @smileyhead If no one here has said anything that has made you want to stay in high school, find an alternative. If you can't find an alternative you're interested in, then you should drop out. Otherwise, research and internships will be your best friend from now on.



Comptia doesn't last that long though, it's not permanent. There was no need to call what I said "bullshit", that was just bloody rude  How about I *not *say anything at all, and not help people with my experience and advice? Because to me, it sure as hell sounded like it. Does that sound like a viable path for me to take? Sound good? Thanks for the unwarranted and bitter criticism, I look forward to more of your constructive critique.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Comptia doesn't last that long though, it's not permanent. There was no need to call what I said "bullshit", that was just bloody rude  How about I *not *say anything at all, and not help people with my experience and advice? Because to me, it sure as hell sounded like it. Does that sound like a viable path for me to take? Sound good? Thanks for the unwarranted and bitter criticism.


I apologize. It was just sounding like you were telling him he HAD to stay in high school to get a job in IT, which I have proven false.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> I apologize. It was just sounding like you were telling him he HAD to stay in high school to get a job in IT, which I have proven false.



Well, I'm sorry if I care about people getting a proper education and not taking the easy way out. *sigh* I need a break.


----------



## kehkou (Nov 4, 2017)

Dropping out of school is a bit like taking off your shoes before walking through a patch of thorns, your just going to make life prodigiously harder for yourself. No IT company wants a high school drop out (well, some do, with far less pay).

Besides, high school is fun, so is grad ceremony, and the sports games even if you do not like sports. Not to mention you get to meet others (friends, dates). I met my wife and best friends in high school.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 4, 2017)

we can always use a good dishwasher !


----------



## Lacius (Nov 4, 2017)

The vast majority of IT jobs will require a high school diploma.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 4, 2017)

Realize the magnitude of the decision you're trying to make.
The only reason my family is as it is is because even though my grandparents were very poor, they worked hard.
And you, with every economical resource to continue, and time to, just decides to abandon.
I can't imagine what my grandmother and grandfather would have done to be able to receive that kind of education.
Don't do it.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

tatripp said:


> In California, you can take a test to get the equivalent of a high school diploma. If you drop out, do that. As a high school teacher, I can honestly say that a few students would be significantly better off without high school. You must be very motivated though.



You really are a teacher?
May I ask you a few questions?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sounds like there is not a bullying or something problem so I will skip that one for now.

Are you already in business or reasonably sure you are going into something good? Like during the web bubble if you could do the deed (and the basic scripting and such seen then was not the sort of thing that took time to learn) and possibly be paid if not truly silly money then enough to finance a bit more (millions is certainly nice but a serious chunk of change you can stick into a savings account at 18 or so does get that sweet compound interest) then that would absolutely be a thing to consider. It is a risky thing and I would say you should always have a pot such that you can go back and finish it -- while ability counts for a lot, in fact near everything for me, there are still enough places in the world that want a piece of paper. If you can get enough that if it does not pan out you can fund yourself and the course to say you did high school or whatever.

Don't be in a hurry to run LAN cable and swap hard drives. You might have done a few such things and while the money is likely better than a paper round/working in a shop that your peers find themselves doing it is not the sort of thing to jump into like this and if you are good enough you can do that during evenings and weekends. Beyond that IT is changing massively right now -- I can fix laptops but why anybody wants to pay me for 2 hours to do it when not much more money will buy a whole new machine (or a refurb one) I do not know.
I can install websites and still do but it is mostly grunt work, getting the client to produce some stuff for it (install CMS... 2 minutes, change colours to company colours... maybe 5 more minutes if I have to do a gradient, getting client to cough up photos, text, opening hours, menus, product list... an agonising ordeal even on a good day) and knowing enough to debug a website only really saves me a bit of time. These days I don't even have to transfer data that much as loads keep it on USB drives and online, and web browsers have sign in and share history between machines and bookmark backups.
I can make servers even. Amazon allow me to spin a virtual server up and down as much as I need for not a lot at all, and have prebaked ones that anybody can use without so much as knowing what BIND is, never mind how to actually work it. It is also perfectly professional apparently to send an email from an @gmail (and of course google will host your email on a big boy email setup comparable to exchange in many ways for... https://gsuite.google.co.uk/intl/en_uk/pricing.html?tab_activeEl=tabset-companies next to nothing.
Going further while there are many button pushers in the world and the "the kids what grew up with technology" thing is something of a myth there are still enough people with such skills in a lot of companies, or at least enough with https://xkcd.com/627/ in their head.
I could repeat this for most of the bread and butter of the IT world too. There is still just enough out that which can give you a taste of something nice, especially if you are a high school type and looking at your friends, but it is not a good long term plan.

If you are sitting on big boy skills (serious virtualisation, some kind of really hot development, electronics repair worth speaking of) or your business is really taking off and the time you have to spend in school is holding it back then elaborate and let us talk more.


----------



## Osmosis (Nov 4, 2017)

There are options. Depends on where you live... if in USA, each state has separate laws about homeschooling. Or just go to Amazon and get the Princeton guide to taking the GED.

Some state colleges will allow you to sign up and take a course in which they give you your HS diploma, but then you're looking at college debt.

 Best advice? Get GED. Don't go to college. Ever. College debt is death. Instead, take out an actual loan, go to a tech school. Learn any programming language you can. I highly recommend LUA and C++. The art part of game making isn't as hard as you think, but doing both can be a real challenge.

Don't feel bad about dropping out. The education system sucks balls right now. Most homeschoolers get an overall better education than most AP students ever could. Minus the BS bullying and ridicule of the typical HS life... so relax. You're not alone.

College will never really employ or advance you. Stick to tech schools. Avoid FAFSA like the plague. Take out loans, credit cards, and go bankrupt. Much easier.

Avoid Full Sail. Too expensive. Think Art Academy or Lincoln Tech...

Why tech schools and not college? Certification. Yes. Certification is better than any BA MA or PHD. The Big Bang Theory life is a lie. Certification is the key.

You don't even need to go to school for certification. You can buy study kits for Net+, Microsot, C++, A+... Adobe Ace... it's endless. Then you drop $100 when ready to take exam. Much cheaper than Tech school. However, tech school will help you navigate through want you need to get where you want. Just saying "IT" isn't enough. That's just a job term society uses to define geeks who have careers.

What you really need to ask yourself is... why do you want a job in IT and what are you good at doing? What are you willing to do?

Go look at all the majors of IT schools offer and ask yourself... can I do that for the rest of my life? HINT: nope. Everyone changes paths in IT careers. Very common right after graduation or new job. Ppl find out, "wow, this sucks" and switch before it gets worse. So try thinking ahead i stead of chasing your tail.

Hope this helps...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

Osmosis said:


> There are options. Depends on where you live... if in USA, each state has separate laws about homeschooling. Or just go to Amazon and get the Princeton guide to taking the GED.
> 
> Some state colleges will allow you to sign up and take a course in which they give you your HS diploma, but then you're looking at college debt.
> 
> ...



College debt, *sigh* I wish I had seen this post eight years ago. I never would have gone to college, but alas, it's far too late, maybe I should just fake my death to get out of paying off my stupid loan. Loans are evil, so if FAFSA, Fedloan, they all suck.


----------



## Osmosis (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, honestly... the advice I gave is what I wish someone had told me about Comics and Animation a long time ago.

You want certification. Not education.


----------



## tatripp (Nov 4, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You really are a teacher?
> May I ask you a few questions?


Yes. I'm leaving my house soon. I might have to answer later.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

i wish i could go to an Animation College ;-;


----------



## Osmosis (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i wish i could go to an Animation College ;-;



You can... Cal Arts, Ringling, DigiPen...

I actually recommend DigiPen over all. Cal arts is is a pain, Ringling is too ghetto. Go to Canada. DigiPen does art, animation, computer animation, game design, etc. Better and cheaper than Full Sail.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

Osmosis said:


> You can... Cal Arts, Ringling, DigiPen...
> 
> I actually recommend DigiPen over all. Cal arts is is a pain, Ringling is too ghetto. Go to Canada. DigiPen does art, animation, computer animation, game design, etc. Better and cheaper than Full Sail.


i can't go to another country


----------



## Osmosis (Nov 4, 2017)

You can always take online courses...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

Osmosis said:


> You can always take online courses...


idk if it would help to work with it, i mean idk how this college thing works, i just want to work with animation


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i wish i could go to an Animation College ;-;



There's an animation program to a local university here, and is accredited I believe, but incredibly hard to get into. I thought about going, but given I'm $6000 in debt, yeaaaaah, I won't go back to college, ever.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

tatripp said:


> Yes. I'm leaving my house soon. I might have to answer later.


Me too, leading to school in a few minutes.
But anyway, I just want your opinion as a teacher:
So, I've always studied by myself, everything, math, chemistry, physics, English, Spanish, French, etc. etc. etc.
And I believe that ANY school system is bullshit and leads to time and money loss.
And by personal experience, can say that most people quits studying for some problems, those either be Bullying or any other, like Monetary problems or Health Problems. The thing is, that Socially is usually accepted to study based on those systems. Which I have no plans to keep accepting them nor encouraging them.
My question to you is:
I've planned pretty much all the life of my kids, I still don't have any, but I really want TO school them at home.
Teach them everything, from Kindergarden to Highschool and even College studies.
So, do you recommend me to take that path with my kids?
And if you think I shouldn't, why not?

I believe, that Home School will aid them to learn better and faster than attending school every single day for 20+ years.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> There's an animation program to a local university here, and is accredited I believe, but incredibly hard to get into. I thought about going, but given I'm $6000 in debt, yeaaaaah, I won't go back to college, ever.


lol i don't even have money for the shitty colleges here who would say another country LMAO


----------



## kublai (Nov 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?
> 
> I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?



I say "Let's drop out of school!" I work at McDonalds and I'm doing fine


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

kublai said:


> I say "Let's drop out of school!" I work at McDonalds and I'm doing fine


classic


----------



## Hi-Dro (Nov 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?
> 
> I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?


Stay in school ! 
do it now while you can doing it as an adult sucks.,


----------



## Osmosis (Nov 4, 2017)

Remember... the only difference between a hacker and a professional is:

One has a piece of paper. (Certification)

The rest is really up to you.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> idk if it would help to work with it, i mean idk how this college thing works, i just want to work with animation


About half year ago, while browsing Facebook, I came across with propaganda about going and receiving Scholarships for Art Schools in Canada.
The only requisites were:
-Being able to speak English.
-Having Highschool Diploma
-Having Passport.

I can't remember if they gave you money for the entire duration of your Scholarship.
They teach Animation for Games, Cartoons, Anime, Fine Art Painting, Character Designer for anything, Comic, Videogames, etc. etc. etc.

So, yes you could go to Canada.


----------



## kublai (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> classic



would you like some fries with that sir?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On a serious note. I have to pay 10's of thousands each year to send my 3 kids to school and yet you have it for free and you're just going to throw it away. If you want to have a future and a good paying job, you better stay in school.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol i don't even have money for the shitty colleges here who would say another country LMAO



Nor do I, I had to take out a loan and get federal aid to go to college for a fear years. What a shitty waste of time that was.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 4, 2017)

"I want to work in IT"

Ok what part of IT?

Coding?

Are you good at it? if so what languages can you do?

IT Security, networking, help desk?

I need more info.

Also in my experience all you really need is experience and certs to help fill any holes in your knowledge you might have.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> About half year ago, while browsing Facebook, I came across with propaganda about going and receiving Scholarships for Art Schools in Canada.
> The only requisites were:
> -Being able to speak English.
> -Having Highschool Diploma
> ...


passport is very expensive dude XD
also they would give an apartment, money for bills and food and such?????


----------



## Smogen (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey smileyhead!

I have worked in the IT industry for the past nine years (now age 31).  I'm going to give you an idea of my experience in the IT industry and hopefully you'll be able to make an informed decision for yourself about whether to stick with school or not.

I graduated high school, barely made it through.  I excelled at schooling when I was actually there but as soon as I got a drivers license I would skip class so much that I almost didn't graduate.  After high school I went to community college for a year and then to a University but never finished my degree (at the time I was trying to be a pharmacist).  

I played a LOT of WoW and sorta put life on the back-burner.  After a while I decided that I wanted to get a job and start making some money but didn't know what to do.  I was sitting on Ventrilo (the discord of my day) one night and was chatting with a guy that had his A+ certification and he suggested that I look in to the IT industry since I was always good with computers.  I tried to find a job in IT but it took quite to get my first job in the industry given my lack of credentials/experience.  I finally found a job as an entry level help desk support rep that was a contract to hire job.  If you're not familiar with that type of employment, a staffing agency works with the company in question and does requiting for them.  You don't actually work for the company you report to, you work for the staffing agency that hired you.  After the contract term (usually anywhere from 3-12 months), the company has the option to hire you on as a permanent employee.  

After my six month contract was up, the company laid me off because of financial troubles (this was during the recession in 2008).  They ended up calling me back and hiring me on permanently a few months later but when that happened it sorta crushed me.  I couldn't help but wonder if I made a mistake going in to the IT industry.  As I was looking around for other jobs I started to realize that a LOT of the IT jobs out there (and even more so now in 2017) are contractor positions.  You work for some sort of staffing agency that likely gets $20/hour for the work you do and pays you $15/hour (not exact numbers but the ratio is likely accurate).  In addition to that a good number of those jobs don't have any sort of health insurance benefits associated with them either.  I worked there for a few years and attempted to move up in the company but would get passed up for promotions for folks with 2 or 4 year degrees.  After a few years of working there and building up my resume with experience and certifications, I was able to land a job that paid well and had good benefits (health insurance, 401k, tuition reimbursement, vacation time etc) working directly for the company.  It was a long road to get there but it worked out in the end.  I have been taking advantage of the tuition reimbursement program and am only a few classes away from having an IT degree. 

I know plenty of guys that are in the industry that never graduated high school that have done well.  Some lie about having graduated, some just really worked their asses off to prove themselves.  The moral of my story is that in my opinion, the IT industry is very difficult to navigate with an education let alone not having a high school diploma.  A lot of IT jobs that can be done remotely like help desk support are getting outsourced to the Philippines, India and Mexico which makes the competition that much more fierce for a solid job in IT that isn't through a staffing agency.  You'll find yourself not getting calls back because they hired some noob with no experience but has a degree.  

Ultimately to answer you question, I would be really curious about why you want to drop out of high school to begin with.  If you can stick it out, I would suggest you do.  If you went out and got an A+ certification today, you would have to retake the exam a few years from now to retain that certification.  As cliche as it sounds, nobody can take an education from you whether its a high school diploma or a doctorate.

I know I didn't exactly answer your question but hopefully that gives you a better idea of what you can expect working in the IT industry without an education.  If you have any questions feel free to ask.  Good luck!


----------



## yusuo (Nov 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?
> 
> I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?


Don't be such a tard, actually dropping out of high school would make you a tard. Education is the path to enlightenment.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 4, 2017)

Try and stay, don't put too much thought into it. Try to make it fun, fuck the responsibility, you don't like it either way.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 4, 2017)

So why are you wanting do drop out of high school?
Is it too easy? Is it too hard? Social issues/bullying? I'm still technically in high school so I'm not going to be too much of a help in this conversation, but I will say that depending on what state you live in (I dunno about other countries) and what situation your in (such as social issues or school not being too much of a challenge for you) you could sign up for the dual enrollment program like I have. State pays for it and you get to take college courses that count as credits towards both high school and college. Basically you take a tougher version of your typical one year highschool class, condense it down to one semester and only have to go limited days of the week. It's a lot of pressure but it's a fun challenge to take, and a really good way to already have some of your college classes done before your officially in college if you decide to do so. Plus if you decide to go to college then depending on state laws you can go for that Hope scholarship money by doing well on the SAT (just took mine today).


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 4, 2017)

Idk how A levels equivalate to high school in America but since I'm currently doing them I would like to advise you somethings.

Firstly studying isn't that hard actually it only is if you think it is, unless you have any other issues as stated above like bullying or if school is taking a toll on your health. Not that I think that school system isn't totally in shambles but still I'd recommend staying in school rather than leaving. The highschool diploma is a big achievement that think all those years of Boring homework brought you, you nay never know if you are able to achieve something ever again in life so. Also be glad you are having it easy, because In my and many other Asian countries grades are life if you don't have Above A plus you cannot even think of getting into college and job on Gcse or A level subjects are not Available here in my location. Also you have to give SAT and score above 1450 to get admitted into subpar colleges.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> College debt, *sigh* I wish I had seen this post eight years ago. I never would have gone to college, but alas, it's far too late, maybe I should just fake my death to get out of paying off my stupid loan. Loans are evil, so if FAFSA, Fedloan, they all suck.


Faking death is expensive to do properly (you have that and a full new identity to sort out). Why not go where they can't get you; plenty of people living the good life in Europe.

Personally I am happier and happier I had UK style student loans and fees of a decade or so ago -- less than £15k I think for all the years, income linked (I earn less than something like £18K a year I don't pay), interest is inflation basically and repayments if I ever bother to earn enough are still pretty minimal.



Gizametalman said:


> Me too, leading to school in a few minutes.
> But anyway, I just want your opinion as a teacher:
> So, I've always studied by myself, everything, math, chemistry, physics, English, Spanish, French, etc. etc. etc.
> And I believe that ANY school system is bullshit and leads to time and money loss.
> ...



I would strongly consider not, or at least only augmenting whatever they get in a more conventional setup.
1) It is a lot of effort. If it is what you want to dedicate your life to doing then so be it but I would want to live my own life too. I like learning things but realistically you are not going to get your kid to the point where you are both learning things together before many years have passed, much less if you also decide to space them out a bit.
2) As good as you are there may be someone better.
3) School does teach more than what is in lessons. A big one being the ability to socialise and deal with other people.
4) To do it well is quite expensive. To kit out even a modest lab and workshop takes quite a bit. I go through phases of books and practical learning but kids spend far more time wanting practical. Or if you prefer would you have preferred to read about elephant toothpaste or see a mess get made?

Now if you can put together your own setup with a few friends this can change quite quickly.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't drop high school if you want to work in IT. IT require learning all the time and that will not good look for employers if you don't have diploma. If helpdesk, networking, I guess high school papers is enough. For coding often college graduated too and good memory for fast learning new tech skills.


----------



## spkuja (Nov 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?
> 
> I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?



There will always be pros and cons for both sides of the argument, but regardless, you won't get anywhere if you don't work hard. This is the case if you have a degree or not.

While dropping out doesn't mean you'll not get a good job and staying doesn't mean you're guaranteed to get something, in the end, it all boils down to how hard you're willing to work to get what you want. If you want to work in IT, I would suggest researching the field that you want to join. See what skills you need. Are these something you can get outside of school, or would school be the best place?

Never go in blind, always evaluate and make an informed decision. 

Whatever you choose, good luck


----------



## Issac (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't drop out of high school. If it would've been higher education you could've done whatever you felt like, but high school is usually "mandatory". 
Also, IT is one of the biggest branches of work right now, and they can pick and choose amongst those who apply and they won't choose the high school dropout.


----------



## Chary (Nov 4, 2017)

Osmosis said:


> You can always take online courses...


The only thing with online courses is that you have to have insane self motivation. Lots of people go into it thinking, oh that's easy stuff, but if you have the slightest urge to procrastinate, you can really screw yourself over. 

High school, as terrible as it is, tends to be very important. You could get a GED, but it's still looked down upon as compared to a HS diploma. Just stick with it, it might be tough, it might seem like its useless, but I think especially if you want an IT job, you're gonna be happier in the long run if you don't drop out.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 4, 2017)

No matter how capable you may be, OP, dropping out of high school is the same as putting "I HAVE BAD JUDGMENT" at the top of your resume. Finish school, grow up at a 1:1 pace.


----------



## ghfghf7 (Nov 4, 2017)

thats a horrible idea.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 4, 2017)

The fact that you are even considering this should be all the proof you need that you should stay in school.


----------



## Reiten (Nov 4, 2017)

It's hard to say from your vague post about what you want to do. If you're thinking about getting hired in the IT industry you need either a degree collage/university or actual work experience. If you don't have either of those you'll have a really hard time getting past the initial screening for jobs.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 4, 2017)

Take the hard path now so you can have an easy life later. Don't take the easy way and drop out, because more likely than not, you're going to doom yourself to a much harder life later. Especially for IT, my dude! IT is crazy hot right now, and you'll be competing with people who've graduated high school, college, achieved a masters, and have internship and work experience under their belt. I'm gonna be very blunt: when you're up against that kinda competition, if you don't even have a high school diploma, you're *fucked*. STAY IN SCHOOL!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 4, 2017)

DONOTDROPOUTYOUWILLLIVEATERRIBLEANDMISERABLELIFSODONOTDROPOUTIWILLBEWATCHINGYOU

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

DOYOUHEARME


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2017)

On one hand, most jobs require at least a high school education. On the other hand, high school is a complete waste of time and you will literally never use anything from it in the real world.
Basically just stick it out for use on your future job applications. It sucks, it’s pointless, and honestly you will never use anything you learned from it. But jobs like to see that you finished it.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> passport is very expensive dude XD
> also they would give an apartment, money for bills and food and such?????


I think it was kind of an American College, where you go and live with roommates and stuff.


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 4, 2017)

don't do it, that will possibly limit the options you can choose from in the future.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> high school is a complete waste of time and you will literally never use anything from it in the real world


The only situation in which this would be even remotely true is if you intended to work solely in low-skill jobs for the rest of your life. Even then you would need to have basic literacy and numeracy for day-to-day things like paying bills, entering contracts, planning any sort of retirement, etc.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 4, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I would strongly consider not, or at least only augmenting whatever they get in a more conventional setup.
> 1) It is a lot of effort. If it is what you want to dedicate your life to doing then so be it but I would want to live my own life too. I like learning things but realistically you are not going to get your kid to the point where you are both learning things together before many years have passed, much less if you also decide to space them out a bit.
> 2) As good as you are there may be someone better.
> 3) School does teach more what is in lessons. A bit one being the ability to socialise and deal with other people.
> ...



Ah, I see. I don't want to abuse of your kindness and take more of your time, so I'll have your words in mind when the time comes.
Honestly? Been planning their early years for years, want them to speak two languages by the age of 4 and learn all the necessary things for their future careers.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The only situation in which this would be true is if you intended to work solely in low-skill jobs for the rest of your life. Even then you would need to basic literacy and numeracy for day-to-day things like paying bills, planning any sort of retirement, etc.


If your age is true, then you went to school in a different era. The current education system has been boiled down to memorializing basic facts in order to repeat them on state tests. You really don’t learn anything that useful with the current education system. 
You don’t learn about taxes, apply for jobs, home loans, leases, etc., you don’t learn how voting system works, or really anything. I could go on all day with the basic skills/knowledge that the current system fails to provide and it’s only getting worse. But you will learn the basic structure to cells.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 4, 2017)

The claim that schooling has been dumbed down for the lowest common denominator was around when I was a student, and most certainly before that as well. I absolutely believe that skipping high school would have massive negative consequences beyond failing to "check a box" on a job application. Ideally, with education and experience, OP would progress his career to the point that he no longer works in positions that require job applications at all.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Nov 4, 2017)

Look, buddy. I'm gonna cut to the chase.

You drop out of HS, it's not the end of the world of course. But say good bye to any job with good payment unless you have contacts or start drug-dealing.
Why would you even drop out of HS when it's the easiest shit ever. If I could get through HS no problem there's no reason whatsoever you couldn't do the same. (And considering you're from Hungary there's a good chance your IQ is much higher than mine just going by geographical statistics.)
Just finish the damn thing, there are no advantages whatsoever of being a HS dropout.

Now college is a whole different story, I don't know how it is over there, but from what I gather from people that lives in USA college has become somewhat of a worthless commodity these days that's only good for draining money from your family. And then you have the fact that Billy G, Steve Jobs and others were college dropouts. I myself am in college ONLY because in my country there's the perception that if you don't get a degree you're useless, which is simply not true. In Hungary this may not be as prevalent and I'd say you have about a 60%+ chance of living the dream without any college education whasoever, if you are really good at what you do.

Oh and don't worry, it's all downhill from here!


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 4, 2017)

I would stay to get your diploma, but don't bother with university.

Most likely, a high school degree will be useless, but in the slight chance it isn't, you'll have one.

I got mine and have never needed it for both my careers (insurance agency & real estate investor)


----------



## jpx86 (Nov 4, 2017)

I know people can cite examples of people that became rich even after dropping out of high school or college, but these are the exceptions. Unless you have already developed something like Windows, Facebook, etc. and you are quitting to push it to market, then you are not going to be one of those people. You can also argue that being rich doesn't bring happiness, but I can tell you that not having to worry about money makes life a LOT easier and more enjoyable.

You mention you want to stream as a hobby. How are you going to afford the games and equipment to stream? How are you going to afford Internet service? How are you going to afford a place to live? How will you pay for electricity? Food? Without even a high school education, you will likely make the minimum wage required by law. Paying for basic necessities is going to be close to impossible working hard for 40 hours a week at that wage. You can work more, but then when will you have time or energy to stream? So maybe you can work hard and get a raise - unlikely, there will be an endless stream of people with better credentials than you that will get selected for promotions/positions that you want.

Sure, you can always get a GED or whatever the equivalent is to that. Don't fall for that trap. When most people hear that you have a GED, they only hear "High school dropout." It really doesn't matter the reason either. All people will hear is that you dropped out of high school. Even if you have great reasons that were beyond your control, most people will never bother to find out why. They simply won't care. They will just assume you are dumb and lazy.

Forget about working in IT. Consider being on the hiring end of the situation. If you post a job opening online, then you will easily get 100 resumes. You get overwhelmed and don't want to spend too much time on deciding on who to bring in for an interview. One of the easiest ways to start is by throwing out all the resumes that don't have a college degree on them. The workforce is becoming more educated, and it is too easy to hire only people that at least finished college.

If you are in your first year of high school, then you only have 4 more and 4 of college. 8 years (maybe less) is not a long time to work hard and set yourself up for the rest of your life. By the time you are done with college, you will probably live another 50-60 years on average. You are sacrificing a small amount of time to make your life so much better for all that time. Or, you can be lazy today and have it easier for the next 8 years compared to your peers, but then suffer for the next 50-60 years.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RepeatingDigits said:


> Now college is a whole different story, I don't know how it is over there, but from what I gather from people that lives in USA college has become somewhat of a worthless commodity these days that's only good for draining money from your family.



You are very misinformed about college in the USA. The college degree has become the new high school degree here.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The claim that schooling has been dumbed down for the lowest common denominator was around when I was a student, and most certainly before that as well. I absolutely believe that skipping high school would have massive negative consequences beyond failing to "check a box" on a job application. Ideally, with education and experience, OP would progress his career to the point that he no longer works in positions that require job applications at all.


I am not telling the OP to drop out, I am pointing out that high school is useless in the real world. This is often more true with people who have interest in the IT field, as most public high schools tend to be pretty horrible when covering the IT field. If the OP really wants to be IT, then they should go to a trade school that specializes in that field. Otherwise the most high schools just briefly cover IT.
So a better suggestion is look into a different school that covers their interests. If the OP is really dedicated to getting into the IT world, then public school simply isn't going to cut for them. They need to take actual courses with actual experts in the field, as well go a school that can help them get into the right college for IT. Public high school isn't made for that kind of dedicated job skill and actually is a waste of time for the OP.


----------



## lostboysteve (Nov 5, 2017)

I dropped out senior year, got a ged the next week and “graduated” sooner than most of my friends. I am in a trade and spent a lot of time learning on my own. I wouldn’t recommend dropping out unless you are very well skilled in a trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

Whether a job requires a high school diploma or not isn't really relevant. An employer wants someone who is capable of learning and can work hard. Dropping out of school labels you as stupid and unable to cope with challenges. No one wants to hire someone like that. If you do drop out, you're going to have to constantly explain the circumstances, and if they don't think it was a good enough reason you'll go straight to the bottom of the pile. Even if they do think it was a good reason there will be plenty of applicants who are baggage free and they'll just pick one of them.

It will take you years to find an acceptable job, meanwhile you'll be working at maccas or in a supermarket, competing with the thousands of other people who made bad decisions like you did, fighting over minimum wage and barely able to get food on the table. Even when you find a proper job, it'll be way below the bottom of the ladder and promotion is going to be painfully slow. In ten years you'll probably get to where you would have walked in at with a university degree. You may not even ever find a good job and you'll be earning minimum wage all your life. You'll be 60 and have no hope of a proper retirement because you had no money to save and then live out the remainder of your unhappy life on welfare. That's if you even make it to that age and don't die of some preventable disease first, which you can't afford to treat because there's no universal healthcare and you couldn't afford insurance.

Think carefully. You only have to struggle through a couple of years, then you could have a reasonably comfortable life. Or, you could take the easy path now, and condemn yourself to a lifetime of poverty and misery. Your call.

Edit: I should also mention that working in the IT industry requires constant upskilling. My work pays for me to do 1 or 2 courses a year in the technology we use, to keep up to date with the newest features. This is pretty normal. While you're not employed you would have to keep doing courses so that your skills match the current demand. You're not going to get very far if you're an expert in COBOL and BASIC and mainframes and you know nothing about C sharp or Java. Working in IT requires you to be better than average at learning. If you are unable to learn the very basics that every human needs to learn, they're going to assume you won't be capable of doing the extra learning IT requires - so you'll be rejected before they've made it past the second line in your resumé.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You're not going to get very far if you're an expert in COBOL



Legacy skills bring in the big money these days. A couple of years back they were dragging COBOL programmers out of retirement with payments of something you might mistake for a telephone number and considering it a bargain. k&r era C is also getting pretty lucrative (companies that dodged the scourge of COBOL and got in before Java caused a likely centuries long headache now find themselves with a skills pool of C99 and above) and of the modern stuff then FPGAs at the high frequency trading level are about the only things similarly lucrative. At the same time a few soon to be graduates realised this and trained themselves up.

I should also say training is quite often neglected in Europe, and Hungary is a special case within that (it has cheap enough labour but good enough access and tech that a lot of electronics manufacture happens out there bringing some parallels to India and China).

Anyway I have occasionally met people with serious serious skills well outside normal feeders (especially in that part of the world) for such things and age is not necessarily a factor. Bonus for the OP is if they are in Hungary then nobody wants to go there really (compared to say someone in France, Germany, UK, Nordic countries and maybe Italy or Spain where people will happily pack up and move around) and physics does not care about country borders. Alternatively if the OP has a nice app that is taking off (in general or relative to country standards) then sitting in school for a day can cut into time able to manage that. The option to bank the sort of money you get in a couple of years ($1400 AUD a month https://tradingeconomics.com/hungary/wages ) and then finish school (or get an equivalent) later is not an untenable platform*.
On the flip side I more commonly meet the thing where someone learns to swap hard drives, screens, reformat machines, maybe set up a raspberry pi to do something cool, run a wire for a CCTV setup (I imagine you can finish the list of local IT shop standard services) and get paid what is good money in school for that (easily several times what your friends doing nights, holidays and Saturdays either bored out of their skulls or putting in hard graft in a retail shop will make, even more if you go per hour, and with the flexibility of your time to boot).

*consider it another way. I as a 16 year old get a sizeable inheritance and invest it to become a landlord (not of a pub). "what a smart young person you are" is the expected comment from many. Functionally I can see some parallels and equivalents.

Hence myself and others trying to extract what position the OP is in.


----------



## tatripp (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> My question to you is:
> I've planned pretty much all the life of my kids, I still don't have any, but I really want TO school them at home.
> Teach them everything, from Kindergarden to Highschool and even College studies.
> So, do you recommend me to take that path with my kids?
> ...



TL;DR
Home school=good but often makes kids socially awkward
Public school=good for motivated individuals. You get out what you put in. Experts can help advance your thinking. Very bad peers sometimes that can be negative influence.

First off, I see that you are from Mexico. I will speak from my experience which is that from a middle class American. I don't think schools are useless. Frequently they suck, but I have learned things in school that I would not have learned on my own otherwise. I have also taken classes that were a complete waste of time. At the public school where I teach, it seems that the school is as useful as the students make it. Most of the students care more about the diploma than knowledge so they aim for good grades rather than learning the material. In high school, students get to pick most of their classes, so they can decide what they want to take and how advanced the courses will be (honors, AP, etc.). The students who really want to work hard will benefit a lot from school because schools do have experts. You will get out what you put in when it comes to US public schools. A very motivated person who works hard will be successful whether they are homeschooled or if they attend public school.
Next, I feel that it is important to mention that my girlfriend is from Mexico. She lived in Mexico City for a few years, speaks fluent Spanish and English, and is culturally both Mexican and American. She was also homeschooled by her parents for most of her schooling. She isn't weird, but most people who have been homeschooled most of their life are very weird and have no social skills. School definitely helps socialize kids. It isn't impossible to socialize them without school, but it is a lot harder. You should have them involved in sports and activities in town. They still have to interact with other children. Despite being a public school teacher, we are planning on homeschooling our children for at least a few years. We plan on homeschooling them during their middle school years because the middle schools in our area are horrible.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 5, 2017)

tatripp said:


> Home school=good but often makes kids socially awkward


What if I already am socially awkward? 
I've heard homeschooling is basically you studying by yourself at home, which sounds nice at first, but you have to write a test every half a semester from every subject, which sounds pretty difficult and scary to me.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What if I already am socially awkward?
> I've heard homeschooling is basically you studying by yourself at home, which sounds nice at first, but you have to write a test every half a semester from every subject, which sounds pretty difficult and scary to me.


i wanted homeschool lol i'm already socially akward too hahahaha XD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Most jobs are gonna require a high school degree/GED to be hired. Especially IT, pretty sure you need a high school diploma. Don't end up like what my two sisters and older brother did, they all dropped out of high school. Are you wanting to drop out because it's too hard? Tough it out and just complete it.
> 
> You want an education, and if you want to go to college, high school will make it easier to be accepted. There's no benefit to dropping.



Absolutely but my friend completed college for a major of his dream and he can't find the job. He sent resume and applications to several states.. None. Nobody wants him. So he ended up got a job as a substitute teacher. Waste his time. The college is not always the answer. And my brother dropped out of schoool when he was 16 and he got a good job of 12 dollarshour and have a house and a cute dog. He is happy. Depending.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Absolutely but my friend completed college for a major of his dream and he can't find the job. He sent resume and applications to several states.. None. Nobody wants him. So he ended up got a job as a substitute teacher. Waste his time. The college is not always the answer. And my brother dropped out of schoool when he was 16 and he got a good job of 12 dollarshour and have a house and a cute dog. He is happy. Depending.



My older brother dropped out of high school as well, but somehow, winded up being a top tier IT tech support for a telecommunications company. He does support for phones for the deaf, and makes 25 dollars an hour plus. He's pretty well off financially speaking. Very very lucky.


----------



## PixelatedIvan (Nov 5, 2017)

Stay, you will regret it later, you may not believe me but I know what will happen.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> My older brother dropped out of high school as well, but somehow, winded up being a top tier IT tech support for a telecommunications company. He does support for phones for the deaf, and makes 25 dollars an hour plus. He's pretty well off financially speaking. Very very lucky.



Good for you but nothing to do with luck things, lol. 

By the way, what do you mean support for phones for the deaf ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Good for you but nothing to do with luck things, lol.
> 
> By the way, what do you mean support for phones for the deaf ?



Yes, that's what I meant, tech support, he also travels to states to set up call centers, computers, networking, etc. For a high school dropout, he got a very good career.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, that's what I meant, tech support, he also travels to states to set up call centers, computers, networking, etc. For a high school dropout, he got a very good career.




You mean Sorenson nor ntouch ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> You mean Sorenson nor ntouch ?



Yes, Sorenson, actually. Never heard of the other one.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

tatripp said:


> TL;DR
> Home school=good but often makes kids socially awkward
> Public school=good for motivated individuals. You get out what you put in. Experts can help advance your thinking. Very bad peers sometimes that can be negative influence.
> 
> ...




Yes I am from and currently living in Mexico.
I don't want to be this edgy, but, I didn't got my Diploma because i Had troubles with three teachers.
This will sound all made up, but here I go:

-My Chemistry teacher didn't allowed me to present my tests. He was an asshole with me. He always humiliated me for not talking with anyone, even though I had at least 7 girlfriends who I was with all the 4 semesters we were together. Besides I Had some male friends too. But fucking idiot. He always made everyone laugh at me in the classes. I honestly didn't cared about it as I was used to be THAT GUY who's always quiet, with good grades that everyone makes fun of for being a "nerd"
Then I won a Literature Contest held Nationally by my school and this asshole in class said things like: "Oh I just cant believe a guy like you won. Oh someone else deserved to win. Look at you, weird, quiet, with headphones all the time, You're nothing and this won't make you better"
I felt all my class mates looking at me at that moment.
-My English teacher was her daughter. I know fluent English since I was 11. And my teacher wasn't. So I was always reminding her words that she couldn't remember, or correcting her for her bad translations. Once she told me: "I want you to shut up in my classes. You've proven you're far more advanced than your room mates, so shut up"
-My Biology teacher was the Spouse of my Chemistry teacher and the mom of my English teacher: She was nice with me. She was the kind of teacher that speaks loud and screams when no one listened to her. Once she helped me with my grades, because she told me that it was unfair for me to fail my grades for missing classes. The fact I missed classes was due to health problems, serious ones.

Thanks to my fucking Chemistry teacher, I couldn't get my diploma. He gave me a "W", a "W" in the Highschool I went meant that I was so bad at that Class (chemistry) that I had to repeat the whole semester thanks to that failed class.
Of course, we spoke with the director, and he did nothing.
At that time my family and I had financial problems, so bad that we had to sell everything in our house, we almost got evicted, and we didn't ate but twice per week, sometimes once per week. 
I couldn't pay to repeat the semester thanks to that asshole.
My health problems got stronger (heart disease) for not eating, and that put me in bed for months.
Then I tried to repeat the semester once we were a little better and I found out that I got kicked out from school. Literally, I wasn't registered there anymore. My grades became un existent. So I had to repeat Highschool yet again.
Of course, I fucking didn't. Got to work on my own, learnt Japanese, French, a bit of Portuguese, Italian, Russian and German.

This is exactly what I want to avoid with my children. I want them to be safe from wasting time, money, and in my case, waste and loss my health thanks to an asshole who thought it'd be funny to make fun of me.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Yes I am from and currently living in Mexico.
> I don't want to be this edgy, but, I didn't got my Diploma because i Had troubles with three teachers.
> This will sound all made up, but here I go:
> 
> ...


thats horrible, i hope he dies and go to hell succ satan's dick


----------



## Plattym3! (Nov 5, 2017)

Listen, college is a mixed bag. Can go either way, just don't wrack up debt.

But HIGH SCHOOL? That's well-documented and researched. You're looking at 1/2 or less lifetime earnings if you dump out. Don't do it. Play the game, get the diploma & get out.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thats horrible, i hope he dies and go to hell succ satan's dick


Yes, I wanted that too at first.
But everything happens for a reason, I believe.
If there's something I've learned in my entire life is to look the good things in the bad things.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i wish i could go to an Animation College ;-;


I did. It was alright but it was basically a 4 year exercise to get a degree because I knew I couldn't do it writing papers and taking tests. I don't use animation in the real world because I didn't seek out a Job is the industry


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I did. It was alright but it was basically a 4 year exercise to get a degree because I knew I couldn't do it writing papers and taking tests. I don't use animation in the real world because I didn't seek out a Job is the industry


but i want to work with it


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but i want to work with it


The other thing you could do is Freelance.
That's how I've been working for the past 6 years.
I usually... got so badass at what I do that I get employed

Of course, I don't do animation, but I draw and paint. I also write and design stuff.

Once you get jobs here and there, it means that you're gathering experience, and experience means more than diplomas.
Think about it in this way:
- Do animation and learn animation by yourself.
- Get good at it.
- Be a badass at what you do.
- Build experience, even if it leads to nothing.
- When the time comes, try to get any sort of diploma or degree in animation.
- As you've build experience previously and know how to do the stuff, having a diploma (in the future) along with all your experience and knowledge will aid you to get in the industry for real.

That's how I work.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> The other thing you could do is Freelance.
> That's how I've been working for the past 6 years.
> I usually... got so badass at what I do that I get employed
> 
> ...


well i already do animation a lot cuz i like, that means i can get something?



Spoiler


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> well i already do animation a lot cuz i like, that means i can get something?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That means that you have the will to do things.
That means that you're not waiting for things to come at you just because you want it.
That means that you're willing to work.

Honestly, If I ever get to program by myself and set a Game Development Studio, I would like to hire people who had the determination to learn everything by themselves.
PS: Nice animation.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Legacy skills bring in the big money these days.


True, what I really meant was being great at Java 7 isn't great when Java 9 has just come out, or being great at Struts isn't great when JSF is the dominant Web technology. When something new comes out you have to learn it.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why should I drop out? Why should I stay?
> 
> I want to work in IT, either as an employee or by myself, while streaming as a hobby. Any thoughts?


IT requires a bachelor's degree. You need to complete highschool with well enough grades to get into a university. Otherwise, hope you know how to flip burgers, work a press, or cook meth.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i wanted homeschool lol i'm already socially akward too hahahaha XD


It is easier to learn social skills when you're a kid/teenager. It is a LOT worse being a socially awkward adult than teenager (people can forgive a teenager if they make a social faux pas but if you break the unwritten social rules as an adult it could mean being passed over for promotion, fired over a misunderstanding, things like that). Rather than run from the hard stuff now, deal with it, then you'll have an easier time later in life. You'll have to face a tough time at some point in your life if you want to eventually learn social skills (the younger you are when you do it the easier it will be), if you never do you'll have a harder life plus be lonely (unless you hate the company of others, then a tough life only).


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It is easier to learn social skills when you're a kid/teenager. It is a LOT worse being a socially awkward adult than teenager (people can forgive a teenager if they make a social faux pas but if you break the unwritten social rules as an adult it could mean being passed over for promotion, fired over a misunderstanding, things like that). Rather than run from the hard stuff now, deal with it, then you'll have an easier time later in life. You'll have to face a tough time at some point in your life if you want to eventually learn social skills (the younger you are when you do it the easier it will be), if you never do you'll have a harder life plus be lonely (unless you hate the company of others, then a tough life only).


lol so i'm fucked then i'm already 18 and i still can't make friends or such things, and no they don't forgive teenagers at least not here, just in there than, here family always called me retarded and such things and complained with me


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 5, 2017)

lmao bruh you won't get a single damn job without a diploma unless you create your own successful carpentry company or work with fast food

it's given to you for free from your parents' taxes, use the damn opportunity


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It is easier to learn social skills when you're a kid/teenager. It is a LOT worse being a socially awkward adult than teenager (people can forgive a teenager if they make a social faux pas but if you break the unwritten social rules as an adult it could mean being passed over for promotion, fired over a misunderstanding, things like that). Rather than run from the hard stuff now, deal with it, then you'll have an easier time later in life. You'll have to face a tough time at some point in your life if you want to eventually learn social skills, if you never do you'll have a harder life plus be lonely (unless you hate the company of others, then a tough life only).



Stupid people will always be stupid people. I am an adult and I'm "Socially Awkward".
On the school I'm going now happended this:
My teacher was explaining us the difference between Tesis, Antitesis and Syntesis. But before that, she was telling us the different Philosophy of ancient Greece with Pholosophers like Plato that tought that for every matter there's an antimatter too.
 Then she looks at me and says:
- Mr. Can you give me an example of Tesis? 
and I told her:
- You sure miss?
- Yes.
- YOU REALLY SURE?
- YES I'M SURE.
As we had the Ancient Greece Background (literally fresh in our minds as she explained it minutes before) I tell her:
- Quantum Physics tell us that all matter has Antimatter as well. With the Large Hadron Collider scientist has proven that Particles not only has Subatomic Particles but at the same time it creates antimatter altogheter. And that one can't exist without the another.
Some Scientists believes that this could explain many things about Quantum Mechanics and Quantum Physics, which is what you're teaching us right now"
My teacher goes like:
- *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!???
- *Well you just explained that to us!
- Okay okay, forget that, and tell me... Water... why is it that if you fall to water it hurts you like if you've been hit with paviment? Can anyone tell me why? -she stares at me again-
- ... me?
- Yes you.
- You sure?
- YES I'M SURE
- Well there's a thing in Chemistry called Covalent Bond between the particles of the Water wich grants it with this Superficial Tension. This means that in a Rresting State, Water behaves like a Solid. This is why it hurts when you throw yourself at water.
- *STOP THINKING THAT LOGICAL. ANYONE ELSE?
-*anyone else-
- Uh... for the Gravity no?
- Yes correct!

EVER SINCE THAT DAY EVERYONE LOOKS AT ME WEIRD AND TREATS ME LIKE AN ALIEN.
I'm completely alienated from everyone.
It ain't my fault being this fucking smart for fucks sake.


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Stupid people will always be stupid people. I am an adult and I'm "Socially Awkward".
> On the school I'm going now happended this:
> My teacher was explaining us the difference between Tesis, Antitesis and Syntesis. But before that, she was telling us the different Philosophy of ancient Greece with Pholosophers like Plato that tought that for every matter there's an antimatter too.
> Then she looks at me and says:
> ...



Just talk like a human, near nobody likes talking to people that say stuff they don't understand. I had no clue what you were talking about just like chill and keep communication casual and not like English class


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> Just talk like a human, near nobody likes talking to people that say stuff they don't understand. I had no clue what you were talking about just like chill and keep communication casual and not like English class


if it was that easy lol


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> Just talk like a human, near nobody likes talking to people that say stuff they don't understand. I had no clue what you were talking about just like chill and keep communication casual and not like English class


Well done sir, you just proven my point.
Alienation isn't a personal thing. But it is socially stimulated.


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Well done sir, you just proven my point.
> Alienation isn't a personal thing. But it is socially stimulated.



I know it's not your fault for how other people think you are, but others will never change and no matter what you'll always have to change the way you are instead of fixing them to accept  you. hell, you may even have to make yourself seem dumber to others just to fit in. I was always a kid who could never fit in, until I changed myself and acted dumber and goofier than I was just so that others could relate and find common ground with me.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> I know it's not your fault for how other people think you are, but others will never change and no matter what you'll always have to change the way you are instead of fixing them to accept  you. hell, you may even have to make yourself seem dumber to others just to fit in. I was always a kid who could never fit in, until I changed myself and acted dumber and goofier than I was just so that others could relate and find common ground with me.


I second that. I've had to do that too sometime before, but not to fit in, but to avoid problems like the one I had with my Chemistry Teacher.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol so i'm fucked then i'm already 18 and i still can't make friends or such things, and no they don't forgive teenagers at least not here, just in there than, here family always called me retarded and such things and complained with me


My experience says you can fix it by being thrown into a totally unfamiliar environment with no safe haven to retreat to. So you're forced to learn or die. I did it by going on exchange to France for a year. Surrounded by people I didn't know in an unfamiliar culture who I couldn't communicate with. I was incredibly awkward when I went and had only 1 friend, a girl with cerebral palsy who was as awkward as me. I was lucky I was in a nice school and the wasn't bullying or anything, just mostly being ignored. The first two or three months of the exchange were pretty brutal and I thought about quitting a lot! But when I came back I was totally confident and in year 12 I made a nice circle of friends. If you want to learn you need to embrace something super uncomfortable, suffer the pain for a while, until you come good. For example maybe you could be a camp counsellor or something? Or save up money and go backpacking on the other side of the country to where you live? Something that takes you away from your familiar surroundings for at least a few months.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> My experience says you can fix it by being thrown into a totally unfamiliar environment with no safe haven to retreat to. So you're forced to learn or die. I did it by going on exchange to France for a year. Surrounded by people I didn't know in an unfamiliar culture who I couldn't communicate with. I was incredibly awkward when I went and had only 1 friend, a girl with cerebral palsy who was as awkward as me. I was lucky I was in a nice school and the wasn't bullying or anything, just mostly being ignored. The first two or three months of the exchange were pretty brutal and I thought about quitting a lot! But when I came back I was totally confident and in year 12 I made a nice circle of friends. If you want to learn you need to embrace something super uncomfortable, suffer the pain for a while, until you come good. For example maybe you could be a camp counsellor or something? Or save up money and go backpacking on the other side of the country to where you live? Something that takes you away from your familiar surroundings for at least a few months.


eeeehh... camp.... backpacking, it's not something people from my country usually do because of culture things aaaaaand it's dangerous


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 5, 2017)

High school is free (paid from taxes). This is the last free thing that will be handed to you in your adult life. Appreciate it. Even if it sucks, when you leave it, you'll realize it wasn't so bad. Maybe you're thinking you could get your GED and go to college one day? Don't take anything for granted. Life comes at you so fast. Balancing education and a job/babies/medical bills/unexpected expense is not the life you want to live.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> eeeehh... camp.... backpacking, it's not something people from my country usually do because of culture things aaaaaand it's dangerous


Well, think of something yourself. It has to throw you into an unfamiliar situation where you can't just go home and hide in your room when it starts to get really tough. And go for long enough that you have the chance to change and adapt.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Well, think of something yourself. It has to throw you into an unfamiliar situation where you can't just go home and hide in your room when it starts to get really tough. And go for long enough that you have the chance to change and adapt.


i can't think in anything, unless force myself to do, but i'm scared, i've been through a lot of bad experiences since years and i never succeed


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i can't think in anything, unless force myself to do, but i'm scared, i've been through a lot of bad experiences since years and i never succeed


That's normal, but you have to be scared if you want it to work  If it is something easy to deal with them it won't prompt any adaption. If you see a counsellor they may help you think of something. Now is really your last chance to do it so don't put it off! In 5 or 10 years your personality is going to be 99% fixed and very difficult to change anything about yourself. Good luck


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 5, 2017)

advice: don't


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> That's normal, but you have to be scared if you want it to work  If it is something easy to deal with them it won't prompt any adaption. If you see a counsellor they may help you think of something. Now is really your last chance to do it so don't put it off! In 5 or 10 years your personality is going to be 99% fixed and very difficult to change anything about yourself. Good luck


thanks ^^
but what is a counsellor?


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thanks ^^
> but what is a counsellor?


Someone you talk to if there's anything in your life that you're not satisfied with, they help you come up with strategies to fix them. Or if there's something bad that happened to you they can help you work through it and not feel so bad about it. Like a psychologist but more into the practical strategies than just talking about how you feel. They are properly trained and better for advice than random internet people (like me with zero training whatsoever) :-p


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Someone you talk to if there's anything in your life that you're not satisfied with, they help you come up with strategies to fix them. Or if there's something bad that happened to you they can help you work through it and not feel so bad about it. Like a psychologist but more info the practical strategies than just talking about how you feel. They are properly trained and better for advice than random internet people :-p


oooh, we don't have this here


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oooh, we don't have this here


https://www.counseling.org/


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> https://www.counseling.org/


yay another bullshit of mine, i shy to talk about personal things to unknown people XD

kill me please


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, Sorenson, actually. Never heard of the other one.



I knew it. ntouch is a new one but same thing as Sorenson.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 5, 2017)

@BlueFox gui, @Quantumcat said that in 5 to 10 years your personality will be "fixed". I just wanted to add that in 5 to 10 years your personality is going to be different regardless. It's up to you how it turns out. It can improve or, believe it or not, it can be worse.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

i don't understand half of the things you guys says, change myself never worked, i already tried i just can't fit with others


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't understand half of the things you guys says, change myself never worked, i already tried i just can't fit with others


Is it a language barrier? The point is there are people to help with this sort of stuff. But you have to want to. It's scary and difficult, but all new things are. The best things in life are.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> @BlueFox gui, @Quantumcat said that in 5 to 10 years your personality will be "fixed". I just wanted to add that in 5 to 10 years your personality is going to be different regardless. It's up to you how it turns out. It can improve or, believe it or not, it can be worse.


It will have better coping skills and social skills if trained while still plastic  or if you're very unlucky it could get changed for the worse if you experience a trauma

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> i don't understand half of the things you guys says, change myself never worked, i already tried i just can't fit with others


It is difficult or impossible to do it on your own. Like quitting drugs or smoking by going cold turkey and relying on your willpower alone. To change it needs to be imposed on you (like my experience was) or guided with a professional.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol so i'm fucked then i'm already 18 and i still can't make friends or such things, and no they don't forgive teenagers at least not here, just in there than, here family always called me retarded and such things and complained with me



Well, call them that name right back, fair's fair.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, call them that name right back, fair's fair.


and get hitted by them, hell no XD


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you have the option of taking community college classes in high school, go for that. You'll be with more mature people, be able to finish your high school degree faster, and get the advantage of having college courses you can transfer. If you are opposed to that for some reason or another, see if your school/school district offers online classes. Even if there is only one or two courses you can take online, it makes it a lot easier to deal with school. Starting in my Junior year at high school I took two online courses and one at the community college with the rest at school. It was a lot better for me socially as people are more mature at college than in high school.

My two cents there.

The CompTIA A+ exam, which I have, may not last long, but it does open doors for decent paying jobs. All my friends after high school (the few I had) were starting out at $12.75 an hour, and I was starting at $15. Every job in the base of the IT sector though requires a High School/GED degree though.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you're being held back, get a G.E.D. and go to a technical college to get certifications. Most of the tech industry revolves around expensive certifications.

It will not hurt you to go ahead and get your G.E.D. and go to college. The only thing required is you to be mature enough to handle it. And that's all you.


----------



## petethepug (Nov 5, 2017)

don't, most places require a high school diploma to even apply for certain jobs. You would be giving yourself hell if you dropped out,


----------



## Arolandis (Nov 5, 2017)

I dropped out when I was 16 and earned my GED, went through college, and now work in IT.

I do game development, web development and design, and learned several different programming languages as a hobby. Sometimes rom hack on the side. I think high school diplomas are overrated. It's better to focus on learning exactly what you want to learn, and get what you need in order to pursue your career (in this case a GED, then maybe some certifications). Not everyone will agree with you but it's your life and your decision to make.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

Arolandis said:


> I dropped out when I was 16 and earned my GED, went through college, and now work in IT.
> 
> I do game development, web development and design, and learned several different programming languages as a hobby. Sometimes rom hack on the side. I think high school diplomas are overrated. It's better to focus on learning exactly what you want to learn, and get what you need in order to pursue your career (in this case a GED, then maybe some certifications). Not everyone will agree with you but it's your life and your decision to make.


you were just lucky


----------



## godreborn (Nov 5, 2017)

am I the only one who at first saw the word "verge" and thought this thread was about axiom verge?  

anyway, dropping out is probably something you'll regret later on down the road.  I'd suggest you buck up and stay in school especially considering what your goal is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> and get hitted by them, hell no XD



Not if you do it from a distance, you shouldn't have to put up with that. If they treat you badly, you have every right to treat them badly back. Or just flip them off with your middle fingers as you walk by.


----------



## tatripp (Nov 5, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Yes I am from and currently living in Mexico.
> I don't want to be this edgy, but, I didn't got my Diploma because i Had troubles with three teachers.
> This will sound all made up, but here I go:
> 
> ...



That school sounds horrible. I don't think there is anything wrong with sending your kids to school. Just know what type of school you are sending them to if you are going to do it. Thanks for the story.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not if you do it from a distance, you shouldn't have to put up with that. If they treat you badly, you have every right to treat them badly back. Or just flip them off with your middle fingers as you walk by.


thats not how it works lol, it would be funny see you saying that to them, my mom would just tell me to shut up and hit me more LOL


----------



## tatripp (Nov 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What if I already am socially awkward?
> I've heard homeschooling is basically you studying by yourself at home, which sounds nice at first, but you have to write a test every half a semester from every subject, which sounds pretty difficult and scary to me.


There are different types. Some can be a diploma factory where you learn absolutely nothing. This is usually done by bad kids. Then there is the homeschooling that some parents do because they think that they can do a better job than the schools or they want to shield them from the evils of the world. Everyone who does this type of homeschooling is relatively smart, but nearly everyone who does this type of homeschooling for their entire schooling is extremely socially awkward. I'm not talking about that quiet kid in class type of socially awkward either. I'm talking about climbing trees in the park barefoot as an adult socially awkward or singing aloud in inappropriate places socially awkward or even eating a raw steak socially awkward. Basically they have no shame because, in trying to protect them, their parents smothered them. Homeschooling can be great, but homeschooling does not socialize kids.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 5, 2017)

tatripp said:


> There are different types. Some can be a diploma factory where you learn absolutely nothing. This is usually done by bad kids. Then there is the homeschooling that some parents do because they think that they can do a better job than the schools or they want to shield them from the evils of the world. Everyone who does this type of homeschooling is relatively smart, but nearly everyone who does this type of homeschooling for their entire schooling is extremely socially awkward. I'm not talking about that quiet kid in class type of socially awkward either. I'm talking about climbing trees in the park barefoot as an adult socially awkward or singing aloud in inappropriate places socially awkward or even eating a raw steak socially awkward. Basically they have no shame because, in trying to protect them, their parents smothered them. Homeschooling can be great, but homeschooling does not socialize kids.


Yeah I would never home school my kids. I've only known three home schooled people and all three were Weird with a capital W. I'd rather my kids learn to function in society.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Arolandis said:


> I dropped out when I was 16 and earned my GED, went through college, and now work in IT.
> 
> I do game development, web development and design, and learned several different programming languages as a hobby. Sometimes rom hack on the side. I think high school diplomas are overrated. It's better to focus on learning exactly what you want to learn, and get what you need in order to pursue your career (in this case a GED, then maybe some certifications). Not everyone will agree with you but it's your life and your decision to make.


The degree you get and the school you go to makes a huge difference. I used to do "IT" for the public school system years ago with a friend of mine. I had an associates from a community college here and my buddy, who still does it, has a bachelor's from NM state. I started at around 16hr. My friend started at, I think, 26 and now makes around 30.

Unless your running your own business, game and web development are deluded fields. You can do ok in the "tech industry" with just a ged, but ok is as good as it gets. If you've been lucky enough to find a niche and make a career out of it, then youre part of a lucky few. Telling other people to follow your path still isn't good advice.


----------



## Derek1199 (Nov 9, 2017)

You should stay because college comes next.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 9, 2017)

Just to the bare minimum amount of work required to graduate, then leave and never look back. You will have a very hard time finding any decent jobs without a high school degree, especially in IT.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh My God Really? Dropping out High School? Thats like the easiest schooling. I barely tried, didn't get good grades and I still passed, with a High School Diploma. People with diplomas earn more than people without them.

I barely learned anything in school. I hardly payed attention, didn't get good grades, only did enough homework the laziest way possible, and I barely did enough to pass. School never kept my attention. Its boring as hell. Even elementary school I did bad. I would shoot my friends across the room with paper and rubber bands, when my teacher turned her back in one of my grades. Im in college right now and I spend most of my time in one of my classes making fun of my teacher.

All the stuff I learned was on my own time out of school. I learned more out of school then in school.



BlueFox gui said:


> i don't understand half of the things you guys says, change myself never worked, i already tried i just can't fit with others


Just wear a pokemon shirt. Girls go crazy over pokemon. Chamander will do excellently.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 9, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Oh My God Really? Dropping out High School? Thats like the easiest schooling. I barely tried, didn't get good grades and I still passed, with a High School Diploma. People with diplomas earn more than people without them.
> 
> I barely learned anything in school. I hardly payed attention, didn't get good grades, only did enough homework the laziest way possible, and I barely did enough to pass. School never kept my attention. Its boring as hell. Even elementary school I did bad. I would shoot my friends across the room with paper and rubber bands, when she turned her back. Im in college right now and I spend most of my time in one of my classes making fun of my teacher.
> 
> ...


idk who the fuck believes on that "girls go crazy over pokémon" last time i played pokémon close to girls they were calling me kid lol, girls doesn't like pokémon
and where the FUCK i will find pokémon clothes here lol, there isn't any lmao


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> idk who the fuck believes on that "girls go crazy over pokémon" last time i played pokémon close to girls they were calling me kid lol, girls doesn't like pokémon
> and where the FUCK i will find pokémon clothes here lol, there isn't any lmao


Import, or sew yourself. Girls go even crazier when you hand make yourself.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 9, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Import, or sew yourself. Girls go even crazier when you hand make yourself.


"import"
LMAO GOOD JOKE, IT MADE ME LAUGH XD
aaaand no, do you think girls will get interested in someone just because he do something cool or different, if it was like that i would still be friend of these girls who liked my drawings lol, they will just find something cool and done, idk why people like you have such thoughts, thats so... "not intelligent"


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> "import"
> LMAO GOOD JOKE, IT MADE ME LAUGH XD
> aaaand no, do you think girls will get interested in someone just because he do something cool or different, if it was like that i would still be friend of these girls who liked my drawings lol, they will just find something cool and done, idk why people like you have such thoughts, thats so... "not intelligent"


maybe turn your computer off and actually go do something, instead of bitching how you cant get anything done on a fucking forum


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> "import"
> LMAO GOOD JOKE, IT MADE ME LAUGH XD
> aaaand no, do you think girls will get interested in someone just because he do something cool or different, if it was like that i would still be friend of these girls who liked my drawings lol, they will just find something cool and done, idk why people like you have such thoughts, thats so... "not intelligent"


How good is your people skills? Are you a quiet person? As in speaking in a quiet low volume voice. Do you give the shortest answers possible when people ask you questions and try to avoid conversation for too long?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 9, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> maybe turn your computer off and actually go do something, instead of bitching how you cant get anything done on a fucking forum





SG854 said:


> How good is your people skills? Are you a quiet person? As in speaking in a quiet low volume voice. Do you give the shortest answers possible when people ask you questions and try to avoid conversation for too long?


i don't know if you guys don't understand that but hmm, how can i explain 
we live in different countries, we have different cultures, and people are VEEEERY different, don't say you know how girls are or how other people are because you will just make me laugh, in different places people are always different, and you don't know how people here are so, you don't know how things here are and don't understand me, so please, i'm not the one here bitching U-U
.... at least not when i want ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh my God, stop reviving this thread!


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 9, 2017)

Get a GED and CompTIA A+ certification. both are very easy to study for. Then drop out.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 9, 2017)

GalladeGuy said:


> You will have a very hard time finding any decent jobs in IT without a high school university degree


Fixed


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 9, 2017)

If you don't have a plan of action for after you drop out... don't.

If you plan on leeching off your parents after you drop out... don't.


----------



## DbGt (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, we are completely opposite. Im 30, still in school,  been in school non stop since I was 5 and I dont want to leave!! lol.  I love the students life, will probably be in school for another 5 years at least.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 10, 2017)

DbGt said:


> Well, we are completely opposite. Im 30, still in school,  been in school non stop since I was 5 and I dont want to leave!! lol.  I love the students life, will probably be in school for another 5 years at least.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> in different places people are always different


Nope.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 10, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Nope.


pffff, are you sure? XD
what i heard about how people from other countries are for example on schools, they are VEEEERY different from people here, so.. you don't live here my dude, don't say what you don't know


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 10, 2017)

Locked at OP's request.


----------

